# Allmand 31 keel cement?



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

Hello everyone. I joined this forum a couple of years ago, I have a 1982 C&C MKII which I’m currently selling because I’ve just bought a 1981 Allmand 31which needs a little bit of love. I am concerned about the keel. I have read they are iron, but a good chunk is missing and it definitely looks like cement? Also there is moisture dripping😳 I will enclose a pic. Thanks for your advice/thoughts.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

If the ballast is internal it was not unknown to cover the ballast with cement and even mix steel punchings with concrete. Typically this was done on wooden boats but also on fiberglass especially amateur finished hulls. Not my idea of the best way to build a boat but works.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Like many of the internal ballasted boat builders of that era, Allmand used a mix of concrete and a ballast material for their keels. If your boat has the short rig, most likely the ballast is iron pigs and steel boiler punchings in concrete. Allmand offered a tall rig and if you selected the tall rig there was an optional lead keel that went along with it. My recollection is that the ballast in the lead keel version was lead shot mixed in polyester resin. If your keel appears to be cement, that probably means that it is the iron ballasted-short rig version of the boat. 

Iron ballast in concrete is about the worst form of ballast that is out there. Ignoring that it is very low densiity, sooner or later water can get to the iron and start to rust it. Over time you end up with a bilge full of broken up concrete that has iron in it making it harder to remove. 

Jeff


----------



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks guys for your reply, that doesnt sound like it will be an easy job!
I drilled a small hole up into the keel, water is coming out of it, it is not rusty but whitish from the cement I gather. Lets see what happens. Watch this space or not! yikes!


----------



## sn001 (May 8, 2015)

Any progress with your keel? I have a Bombay Clipper 31, sort of a cousin to the Allmand 31, same designer Walter Scott. I too have/had water in my keel. I drilled some holes to let it drain. Now I am doing a long term refit. I have it on a trailer in my barn and am stripping the hull to do a complete blister repair, lots and lots of sanding!


----------



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi, I had drilled a couple of holes to allow it to drain and dry out as much as I could before it was put into the water... we shall see how it is in a few weeks when it comes out. Yours sounds like a big job! I Aldo gad to replace the top rudder shelf, it was completely rotted out.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

roverhi said:


> If the ballast is internal it was not unknown to cover the ballast with cement and even mix steel punchings with concrete.


and Pacific Seacraft among others


----------



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

*Allmand 31 bomar port lenses*

I don't know if it's just me, and it probably is, but the interface of the Sailnet forum makes it difficult to post. So hopefully this post is in the correct spot! 
I have a 31 Allmand 1981 and I'm looking for 6 smoke lenses for my port windows they are G512. I have contacted Pompanette, but they are super expensive for each. Any other suggestions ? Only the lenses are required. Thanks a lot!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Acrylic and poly carb are easily sourced.
Jigsaw and some masking tape...be patient and exact..you are done cheaply


----------



## Sherry Morphet (Apr 30, 2017)

Thanks for your reply


----------

